# 50 Places of a Lifetime to Visit in Canada How many have you been to quiz



## Chilcotin (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought I would score higher got 19/50.

http://www.listchallenges.com/canadas-50-places-of-a-lifetime?ref=share


----------



## Tfish (Dec 13, 2013)

Been to 24.


----------



## BevL (Dec 13, 2013)

Some are definite don't misses.  I couldn't quite wrap my head around a few of them as "Places of a lifetime" to see.  I won't mention any in particular as I don't want to insult anybody or anything.

I too got 19 although many of them I have only been to once and/or many years ago.  We don't travel much in the summer, weather is too nice around here and we like to spend our vacation dollars in the winter to go somewhere warm - which is, quite frankly, nowhere on that list - LOL!!

Thanks - that was fun.

Bev


----------



## am1 (Dec 13, 2013)

A weird list to say the least.  

Just naming a city or two territories is almost a joke of a survey.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a pitiful 4.  I have only been to Toronto, Winnipeg, Churchill and Niagara Falls.  I really need to do something about that!


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 13, 2013)

23 for me.

Joan


----------



## eal (Dec 13, 2013)

Been to 23 (over a great many years!)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2013)

Been to 16. Though many were when I was nine years old. One I would add to the list is seeing the sunset over Lake Huron. Especially great at The Pinery Provincial Park or Grand Bend Ontario.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 13, 2013)

I have not been to very many - 6.

The list is missing the most scenic trip that I have ever been on --- in a lovely September, I took a train trip along the northern shore of Lake Superior. It was stunning!

Next Spring, we will be seeing a few more when we do our Alaskan/Northwest Territories trip.

It does include the place that my husband talks about the most of all places where he would like to take me - the Gaspe Penninsula. He remembers eating crusty bread that had been cooked in a wood burning oven. It is a hard place to get to --- Canada is HUGE!

elaine


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 13, 2013)

26, but hey I have been to every province and 1 territory.  Missing 2 territories.


----------



## Dori (Dec 14, 2013)

20 for me. I thought I would score higher, as we have travelled our beautiful country coast to coast.

Dori


----------



## Carol C (Dec 14, 2013)

2 on their list, plus orca watching on a boat off Vancouver Island which isn't on their list of 50, but should be. (Not sure of name of that body of water or our port we embarked from...maybe it's on the list, hmmm....)


----------



## dwojo (Dec 14, 2013)

25 for me.


----------



## susan6103 (Dec 14, 2013)

*11*

So many more to go...


----------



## petertdavis (Dec 14, 2013)

15 here.  I think whomever did those questions has a leaning toward the western provinces.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that article.  I havent been to very many so it gave me more items to put on my bucket list.  

We are going to BC (Whistler and Vacouver Island) this summer.  There was another link to the 50 must see in BC.  So I took notes. 

Love to visit Canada.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 15, 2013)

Only 7, but will catch a couple more this summer.


----------



## Harmina (Dec 15, 2013)

19 for me - thought I would have scored higher as the only province I haven't been to is Newfoundland.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 15, 2013)

24 for me and I live in Canada!  As a Canadian, I found some paces very strange and they surely wouldn't be in my list of 50.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 15, 2013)

19 for me too and one was a bit of a stretch...does nearby count?  So many places in this great country of ours still to see.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been to 10. So much to see, so little vacation time.

Sheila


----------



## andex (Jan 27, 2014)

21 for me!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been to 15.  

I've been to many of the Western and Prairie places, but have never been to the Atlantic Provinces or Northern Territories and only to Montreal and Toronto one time.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*favorite*

They didn't mention my favorite. Liard River Hot Springs park in BC.  If you  ever drive the Alaska highway, it's a must see.


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 2, 2014)

Not many but planning a trip to Ottawa this fall, so I'm going to make note of some of these.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2014)

We have not travel to Canada. Shame on us. We have travel to Africa, Asia, Europe, South America and the Caribbean Islands.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 3, 2014)

Fogo Island is very neat, although i'm surprised it made the list. 

St John's should get its own AND should be top 5 and St Pierre and Miquelon (France)  although it's not really Canada, should get an honorable mention.  

Churchill is on my bucket list.  So close, yet so far!!! 

Lake Winnipeg....really????? I live an hour away and wouldn't even make the drive.  

Winnipeg.... They should have made a shorter list.  I live here and try to escape at least 2 months of the year!!! When we were trying to convince my SIL to move back to Winnipeg, we made a list of 100 reasons why Winnipeg was great.  We ran out of ideas at 57, of which many were Winnipeg's proximity to other places (Lake of the Woods, Minneapolis, cottage country).  BTW, she never moved back!!!

BTW, I'm at 20 of 50.  I really wish I traveled more when I lived out East.


----------



## CSB (Feb 8, 2014)

They didn't include Killarney Provincial Park in the list. 

We go there camping every summer and it's so beautiful. My cousin and his family sometimes come with us and three years ago, he had a friend's daughter from Germany visiting and she came camping. She told us that her German guide book of Canada had Killarney as a must place to visit and also to eat at the fish and chips in town. I thought that was really strange.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 10, 2014)

I had friends that went to the northern territories and fished on Great Slave Lake for a week. They said it was wonderful.  

I cant imagine any place in Canada not being wonderful.  Ive only seen a few on this list.  Thanks for making my bucket list longer.


----------



## gomo2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

*12 for me*

I guess I got to get out more.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Churchill for Cheap!!!*

For the Canadians that use Air Miles, travel within your own province is the best bang for your buck.  

Example: Winnipeg to Churchill May 9-16 on Calm Air is $1283 for a non-refundable ticket vs. 950 Air Miles and $147 in taxes and fees. Using them this way, the value is $1.20 per Air Mile, much better than the $0.105 valuation when converted to cash at Rona or Shell. (95 Air Miles for $10)

No point saving your Air Miles to travel far and away places, use them in your own back yard and have fun!!!


----------



## BarCol (Apr 3, 2014)

24 for me - over many years


----------

